# TM stealing from target



## spaceranger (Nov 11, 2022)

Today a TM got called into the HR office accompanied by two district APs. They confronted the TM with what supposedly was evidence gathered from their internal investigation and claim to have the TM on record stealing but never really got told directly what they saw the TM they just used the usuall self guilt bulshit and tried to comfort the TM with him not being the only one who has ever messed up but the TM stood his ground and demanded a lawyer to speak on his behalf despite the constant effort the APs where trying to get the TM to admit to and never told him or showed him the evidence they had on him but all the post I've read similar to this situation all ended with TMs admitting to theft and signing paperwork and even pay back what they stole on some occasions. Did this TM really get away with what he did for not saying a word without a lawyer present ? They even tries scaring him that the authorities will be called and still demanded a lawyer so they gave up and didn't get no signature from the TM and payed the TM what would be the last paycheck.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 11, 2022)

spaceranger said:


> Today a TM got called into the HR office accompanied by two district APs. They confronted the TM with what supposedly was evidence gathered from their internal investigation and claim to have the TM on record stealing but never really got told directly what they saw the TM they just used the usuall self guilt bulshit and tried to comfort the TM with him not being the only one who has ever messed up but the TM stood his ground and demanded a lawyer to speak on his behalf despite the constant effort the APs where trying to get the TM to admit to and never told him or showed him the evidence they had on him but all the post I've read similar to this situation all ended with TMs admitting to theft and signing paperwork and even pay back what they stole on some occasions. Did this TM really get away with what he did for not saying a word without a lawyer present ? They even tries scaring him that the authorities will be called and still demanded a lawyer so they gave up and didn't get no signature from the TM and payed the TM what would be the last paycheck.


Just because the TM didn’t get perp walked out doesn’t necessarily mean they got away with anything. If keeping their mouths shut meant that people would escape their actions with no consequences the courts and jails wouldn’t be full and a lot of lawyers would be unemployed. If that TM actually has a lawyer they might consider calling them now, and if not, they might consider looking into hiring one later. Time will tell.


----------



## spaceranger (Nov 11, 2022)

T


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Nov 11, 2022)

spaceranger said:


> Today a TM got called into the HR office accompanied by two district APs. They confronted the TM with what supposedly was evidence gathered from their internal investigation and claim to have the TM on record stealing but never really got told directly what they saw the TM they just used the usuall self guilt bulshit and tried to comfort the TM with him not being the only one who has ever messed up but the TM stood his ground and demanded a lawyer to speak on his behalf despite the constant effort the APs where trying to get the TM to admit to and never told him or showed him the evidence they had on him but all the post I've read similar to this situation all ended with TMs admitting to theft and signing paperwork and even pay back what they stole on some occasions. Did this TM really get away with what he did for not saying a word without a lawyer present ? They even tries scaring him that the authorities will be called and still demanded a lawyer so they gave up and didn't get no signature from the TM and payed the TM what would be the last paycheck.


This "team member" likely just didn't steal enough to make it worth the effort involved in running them down.

AP clearly has enough evidence to feel confident in confronting him, but not enough to get the cops involved.  They rolled the dice and pulled him in, he called their bluff.  Most people don't.  They cut their losses and sent him on his way.  

Did he get away with it?  Yes, but given their willingness to just send him on his way it probably didn't amount to much.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 11, 2022)

AP isn't law enforcement. You don't have a right to a lawyer when being confronted about stealing by your employer.

They're giving you a chance to come clean, pay it back, take your lumps and move on before they bring the cops into it. Keep in mind that it doesn't cost Target much, aside from aggro & AP time, to pursue charges against you. They may still choose to do so, so keep that in mind, and avoid that location in the future.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 11, 2022)

Asking for a friend are 'ya?  Use punctuation, no run on sentences please.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 11, 2022)

Let’s us know if the cops come knocking on your door.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 12, 2022)

_When they come a 'knockin.  To be young and foolish again, NOT._


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 12, 2022)

I have a secret but incredibly erotic fantasy of being wrongfully terminated/tackled/stomped upon by LP/AP while innocently shopping/working somewhere, anywhere, and settling for not less than $420 million…yes plz, I’ll be your non-productive incident any day big boi


----------



## NKG (Nov 12, 2022)

Sounds like a friendship gone bad


----------

